
Ledger-autosync: get transactions from your bank and add them to your ledger - ashitlerferad
https://gitlab.com/egh/ledger-autosync
======
ashitlerferad
[http://plaintextaccounting.org/](http://plaintextaccounting.org/)

------
billconan
I briefly looked at the introduction. I'm curious how does app link mint work?

is a bank api? or they basically parse text files?

